# Trainer says HP should keep K9 unit - abc11tv.com



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2i-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595375/highway-patrol-review-complete/Default.aspx&cid=1155777074&ei=dZUcSLqgFInwygTqmoGQBw&usg=AFrqEzcwlsl836AuMbSr1m5AGpPqTREBsw"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=lkgfXVun3BQJ&imgurl=images.news14.com/media/2008/4/30/images/01highway_patrol2.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>News 14 Carolina</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story%3Fsection%3Dnews/local%26id%3D6118792&cid=1155777074&ei=dZUcSLqgFInwygTqmoGQBw&usg=AFrqEzfiC4jGvfdXibQYSnhNlpEekzoyJQ">Trainer says HP should keep <b>K9</b> unit</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>abc11tv.com, NC -</font> <nobr>19 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Ed Crump RALEIGH (WTVD) -- A <b>K9</b> behavior specialist tells Eyewitness News the Highway Patrol does not need to scrap its <b>K9</b> unit. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-1&fd=R&url=http://www.newsobserver.com/opinion/letters/story/1057100.html&cid=1155777074&ei=dZUcSLqgFInwygTqmoGQBw&usg=AFrqEzeKxoRFKZ40KompZHbn7BZP6D53nw">More letters about the Highway Patrol and dogs</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>News & Observer</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1155777074><nobr>all 28 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

